# Chinese Virus Drug



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

FDA has approved malaria drug for Chinese Virus treatment

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...approves-limited-use-malaria-drugs-virus.html


----------



## UberLyfterNumber1 (Jan 8, 2020)

The same one banned in Nevada and Michigan.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

If you want the official CDC word on these drugs, follow this page:

https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/hcp/therapeutic-options.html


> There are no US Food and Drug Administration (FDA)-approved drugs specifically for the treatment of patients with COVID-19. At present clinical management includes infection prevention and control measures and supportive care, including supplementary oxygen and mechanical ventilatory support when indicated. An array of drugs approved for other indications as well as several investigational drugs are being studied in several hundred clinical trials that are underway across the globe. The purpose of this document is to provide information on two of the approved drugs (chloroquine and hydroxychloroquine) and one of the investigational agents (remdesivir) currently in use in the United States.


The "FDA investigating" bit in the news article does not contradict anything in this 9-day-old CDC article, as far as I know, since the CDC article references that the FDA and others are studying the issue.

I think the phrase "FDA has approved malaria drug for Chinese Virus treatment" is misleading. Have they? I haven't seen a news source that says anything about approving a treatment.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

One Chinese Dr research shows that folks taking BP and Diabetes medication are at a higher risk due to the increase in Ace 2 receptors. CV 19 locks into the Ace 2 receptors and gets into the cell. More Ace 2 receptors, better chance it has getting in.
American Dr’s disputing the report and they are saying the medication really helps against CV19.🤔
How many of the people who died took BP and Diabetes medication?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

mbd said:


> One Chinese Dr research shows that folks taking BP and Diabetes medication are at a higher risk due to the increase in Ace 2 receptors. CV 19 locks into the Ace 2 receptors and gets into the cell. More Ace 2 receptors, better chance it has getting in.
> American Dr's disputing the report and they are saying the medication really helps against CV19.&#129300;
> How many of the people who died took BP and Diabetes medication?


Just another way that being obese will kill you, imho.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

UberLyfterNumber1 said:


> The same one banned in Nevada and Michigan.


Yes, the same ones banned by Liberal Democrats in NV/MI.

"We hate Trump so much that we will not allow you to try and save your life by using these drugs, they haven't been proven and therefore you must die."

If you hate Trump now, wait until those liberal governors kill a few thousand people by banning this. He will get re-elected by a landslide.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Yes, the same ones banned by Liberal Democrats in NV/MI.
> 
> "We hate Trump so much that we will not allow you to try and save your life by using these drugs, they haven't been proven and therefore you must die."
> 
> If you hate Trump now, wait until those liberal governors kill a few thousand people by banning this. He will get re-elected by a landslide.


Can you provide some data on Michigan banning the drugs? All I can find is a letter from Michigan licensing bureau that is concerned about pharmacists prescribing chloroquine illegally. There isn't a US state where it's legal for pharmacists to prescribe drugs for a purpose other than what a doctor has recommended, as far as I know.

Meanwhile, someone died in Arizona from taking chloroquine without a doctor's recommendation.

Are you sure you aren't bringing a political angle to a story that's fundamentally about an apolitical regulatory process to study and maybe approve a treatment?


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

https://defensemaven.io/bluelivesma...nt-trump-mentions-them-KMprYd1L9ky0EPs90PeG6Q


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Can you provide some data on Michigan banning the drugs? All I can find is a letter from Michigan licensing bureau that is concerned about pharmacists prescribing chloroquine illegally. There isn't a US state where it's legal for pharmacists to prescribe drugs for a purpose other than what a doctor has recommended, as far as I know.
> 
> Meanwhile, someone died in Arizona from taking chloroquine without a doctor's recommendation.
> 
> Are you sure you aren't bringing a political angle to a story that's fundamentally about an apolitical regulatory process to study and maybe approve a treatment?


Seems a bit conflicting. Can be used by in-patient..... but a Dr. can not order them for non-inpatient. (shrug) ..... to prevent hording and just anyone taking them just because maybe?

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/25/us/malaria-drugs-nevada-trnd/index.html
FDA issues emergency use of drug for treatment. Last week listened to a nurse from New Orleans where depending on how bad the patient was, they were using chloroquine as part of the treatment.

Unfortunately going to take a bit more time to see what the actual results of these drugs are. And it's hard to come across factual numbers in a lot of this COVID-19 stuff.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> https://defensemaven.io/bluelivesma...nt-trump-mentions-them-KMprYd1L9ky0EPs90PeG6Q


So not Michigan? And not really New York either?

https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/cor...to-treat-covid-19-heres-what-we-know/2341931/
I'm not sure I understand the issue. It sounds like the drug is under investigation by the FDA and others, which is what we'd want to see.

If you want unregulated drugs (correct me if I'm wrong), we can't go back to the 19th century, not even in an emergency. I'd hate to see people taking drugs that end up harming or killing them, on a rumor that they might work for an illness that they haven't been properly tested with. New York is testing them. So is the FDA. How is this bad?


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Meanwhile, someone died in Arizona from taking chloroquine without a doctor's recommendation.


No doctor would ever recommend taking aquarium cleaner. Once again a liberal spreading fake news. The man in AZ that died self-medicated with something meant to clean out his fish tank. Please don't litter these boards with half-true nonsense just because you KNOW Trump is doing a great job during this crisis.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

waldowainthrop said:


> Can you provide some data on Michigan banning the drugs? All I can find is a letter from Michigan licensing bureau that is concerned about pharmacists prescribing chloroquine illegally. There isn't a US state where it's legal for pharmacists to prescribe drugs for a purpose other than what a doctor has recommended, as far as I know.
> 
> Meanwhile, someone died in Arizona from taking chloroquine without a doctor's recommendation.
> 
> Are you sure you aren't bringing a political angle to a story that's fundamentally about an apolitical regulatory process to study and maybe approve a treatment?


Although some veterinary medicine can be used by humans, I don't think I would ingest medicine prescribed for fishies.

"The woman said she had some chloroquine phosphate in her house that she used to treat her fish for a sickness. The couple decided to mix a small amount of the chloroquine phosphate into a liquid and drink it. However, within minutes they both started feeling ill and called 911."


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> No doctor would ever recommend taking aquarium cleaner. *Once again a liberal spreading fake news.* The man in AZ that died self-medicated with something meant to clean out his fish tank. Please don't litter these boards with half-true nonsense just because you KNOW Trump is doing a great job during this crisis.


Can you please not? I'm not talking Trump. You are. And no one is going to discuss things with you if you resort to insults like this. I'm not a liberal.

This thread is about regulation and drugs, nothing else. That is a true story, unless you have some other documentation that the couple didn't poison themselves out of coronavirus panic.

@Legalizeit0 I have to say this is probably one of the least reasonable conversations I've ever had on this site. Calling out TDS when you can't stop talking about the guy and I haven't even mentioned him? You are impossible to have a conversation with.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> So not Michigan? And not really New York either?
> 
> https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/cor...to-treat-covid-19-heres-what-we-know/2341931/
> I'm not sure I understand the issue. It sounds like the drug is under investigation by the FDA and others, which is what we'd want to see.
> ...


OMG - You are wrong - again - Plaquenil is not an "unregulated drug" - it has been around a long time and is safe.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Yes, the same ones banned by Liberal Democrats in NV/MI.
> 
> "We hate Trump so much that we will not allow you to try and save your life by using these drugs, they haven't been proven and therefore you must die."
> 
> If you hate Trump now, wait until those liberal governors kill a few thousand people by banning this. He will get re-elected by a landslide.


I've always been of the opinion that all politicians lie and am neither dem or rep, I've defended trump for at least 3 years because I believe he does some good and some bad , same as any politician from either side , knowing that all humans lie I accept . However in the last 4 weeks I have never seen someone who lies as much as trump and it's truly sad to see , at least if your gonna lie to me make it believable , the shit that comes out of his mouth is unreal and I'm finally understanding why a lot of people hate him.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Ubertool said:


> I've always been of the opinion that all politicians lie and am neither dem or rep, I've defended trump for at least 3 years because I believe he does some good and some bad , same as any politician from either side , knowing that all humans lie I accept . However in the last 4 weeks I have never seen someone who lies as much as trump and it's truly sad to see , at least if your gonna lie to me make it believable , the shit that comes out of his mouth is unreal and I'm finally understanding why a lot of people hate him.


Tool, please tell me the "lies" you speak of?


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Not going to debate anything with you , I'm an adult who has raised 2 kids through college , that being said , I know when someone is lying to me . Like I said , all humans lie , this is not anything new to any rational person , however most people tire of lies upon lies upon lies until one day they just don't want to hear what that person says anymore . I've finally reached that with the man I once defended because he did some good things .

Ive did what I wanted to say and won't debate this topic, my view is just coming from me , got no dog in this fight

Said not did


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> No doctor would ever recommend taking aquarium cleaner. Once again a liberal spreading fake news. The man in AZ that died self-medicated with something meant to clean out his fish tank. Please don't litter these boards with half-true nonsense just because you KNOW Trump is doing a great job during this crisis.


How did we get here? Now the use of yet unproven drug become political? It's all about Trump! The poor poor victim in all this.
Remember, if this drug does not pan out........Obama made it not work!


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Ubertool said:


> However in the last 4 weeks I have never seen someone who lies as much as trump and it's truly sad to see , at least if your gonna lie to me make it believable , the shit that comes out of his mouth is unreal and I'm finally understanding why a lot of people hate him.


Well, you came here and spewed that Trump has lied a lot in the last 4 weeks. I'm not looking for a debate, just some facts. If you are going to post as knowing something, please be able to back it up.



Big Lou said:


> How did we get here? Now the use of yet unproven drug become political? It's all about Trump! The poor poor victim in all this.
> Remember, if this drug does not pan out........Obama made it not work!


Lou, we got here by a poster spinning the names of the drug, trying to confuse people to get a point across. Trust me, you'll never hear me say Obama did anything, LOL.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Well, you came here and spewed that Trump has lied a lot in the last 4 weeks. I'm not looking for a debate, just some facts. If you are going to post as knowing something, please be able to back it up.
> 
> 
> Lou, we got here by a poster spinning the names of the drug, trying to confuse people to get a point across. Trust me, you'll never hear me say Obama did anything, LOL.


I'm not quoting anyone or any party and am not debating anything , I stated my opinion and will not debate it , not looking for approval from anyone . So dissect what I said if you like , as this is the last time I'll reply to you on this subject .


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Well thank you for clearing that up. It is just your OPINION that Trump has lied a lot, not any actual facts.

Auditioning for CNN job?


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Lmao , now that was funny . I'll keep my dayjob .



Legalizeit0 said:


> Well thank you for clearing that up. It is just your OPINION that Trump has lied a lot, not any actual facts.
> 
> Auditioning for CNN job?


Just know that I also have an opinion that all people lie . Debate that in your mind


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Well, you came here and spewed that Trump has lied a lot in the last 4 weeks. I'm not looking for a debate, just some facts. If you are going to post as knowing something, please be able to back it up.
> 
> 
> Lou, we got here by a poster spinning the names of the drug, trying to confuse people to get a point across. Trust me, you'll never hear me say Obama did anything, LOL.


You're not the one who blames Obama or everyone but himself. I'll give you a clue. 
He's a mango colored man child.
He's an incompetent mango colored man child.
He's a perpetual victim mango colored man child.

Well, maybe 3 clues.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

*Everyone in this thread: *so let's have an apolitical discussion about FDA regulation and the drug approval process for coronavirus treatment.

*@Legalizeit0* :


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> If you want the official CDC word on these drugs, follow this page:
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/hcp/therapeutic-options.html
> The "FDA investigating" bit in the news article does not contradict anything in this 9-day-old CDC article, as far as I know, since the CDC article references that the FDA and others are studying the issue.
> ...


*FDA OK's Addition To Stockpile Of Malaria Drugs For COVID-19*
https://www.npr.org/sections/corona...on-to-stockpile-of-malaria-drugs-for-covid-19


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Pres speech today.....

7 million Chloroquine being donated by various US Pharma companies. 1,000 trial subjects currently being worked in NY if this is a viable treatment of chloroquine. Other trials underway for other drugs as possible treatments. 

10s of thousands of ventilators being produced by 10 US Corporations (Ford, GE, GM to name a few).

100s of thousands of masks, cloths, shields, etc for health care workers being produced by US Corporations.

New machine that will sterilize masks for re-use. New machine for testing of COVID-19 that will give test results in 5-15 minutes. 

If the pathological haters just take a break for a day or two, the things the US are doing right now is rather amazing. But, haters gonna hate.

If Chloroquine becomes a viable treatment and you get COVID-19, by all means, don't take it because Trump said it "might" work.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

observer said:


> Although some veterinary medicine can be used by humans, I don't think I would ingest medicine prescribed for fishies.
> 
> "The woman said she had some chloroquine phosphate in her house that she used to treat her fish for a sickness. The couple decided to mix a small amount of the chloroquine phosphate into a liquid and drink it. However, within minutes they both started feeling ill and called 911."


They each took an entire teaspoon full of 100% chloroquine. That's about six times the lethal dose.

I'll bet dollars to doughnuts this is going to end up an episode of Forensic Files. If she took the same amount with him she wouldn't have been holding his hand as he died. She would be just as dead as him.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

NoPool4Me said:


> https://www.npr.org/sections/corona...on-to-stockpile-of-malaria-drugs-for-covid-19


&#128077;&#127996;

Important segment from that article:



> But gold standard clinical trials in the United States only just got underway. Preliminary results from those studies aren't expected for weeks or months.
> 
> One thing is for sure, the FDA decision doesn't reflect an official determination that the drugs work against the coronavirus.
> 
> "This is not FDA approval of hydroxychloroquine or chloroquine for the treatment of COVID-19," says epidemiologist Rajesh Gandhi, who is leading Massachusetts General Hospital's COVID-19 treatment task force. "There's an epidemic of misinformation out there, and we need to combat that."


This is consistent with what I sourced earlier.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Well, you came here and spewed that Trump has lied a lot in the last 4 weeks. I'm not looking for a debate, just some facts. If you are going to post as knowing something, please be able to back it up.
> 
> 
> Lou, we got here by a poster spinning the names of the drug, trying to confuse people to get a point across. Trust me, you'll never hear me say Obama did anything, LOL.


Legal, ...
No one cares whether you are a narcissistic, man child and blame Obama, that's Trumps job. I don't get it....."poster spinning the names of drug"?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> So not Michigan? And not really New York either?
> 
> https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/cor...to-treat-covid-19-heres-what-we-know/2341931/
> I'm not sure I understand the issue. It sounds like the drug is under investigation by the FDA and others, which is what we'd want to see.
> ...


Only bad thing was Trump said it might be good.....


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> Legal, ...
> No one cares whether you are a narcissistic, man child and blame Obama, that's Trumps job. I don't get it....."poster spinning the names of drug"?


Yes Lou, The poster referred to A Fish tank cleaner that some idiot in Arizona decided to self prescribe, he died. It had nothing to do with the actual drug yet the poster tried to make it sound like the two were related.

And I'm not sure about your snide little comments of being a man child and blaming Obama, but it is what liberals usually do when they don't have any facts, the name call. You have a history of that on the site.

I get it, your woman lost in 2016 because she is a horrible person and would have been the worst president in history. Get over it, you'll have another chance in November and maybe you can prepare yourself better this time. It's usually easier to lose the second time since you're probably expecting it.

just a thought, Lou, maybe try setting your anger aside and look at all the good that has happened to the country in the last few years. Don't worry, be happy, there's a song about it, maybe listen to that and get some therapy.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

The media and the left have lied so much I will never believe a word they say again. And now the left has started yet another "investigation" into Trump, at the worst possible time. 

None of you should tolerate the lies. The "end justifies the means" (ie telling lies to get what you want) philosophy of the left is going to get people killed. Enough of this BS. People should start to value truth above all else again.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Omega 3 said:


> The media and the left have lied so much I will never believe a word they say again. And now the left has started yet another "investigation" into Trump, at the worst possible time.
> 
> None of you should tolerate the lies. The "end justifies the means" (ie telling lies to get what you want) philosophy of the left is going to get people killed. Enough of this BS. People should start to value truth above all else again.


I don't understand the people on the left. We are all Americans. If someone said to me, "You've got to be dishonest because the cause is important" I would laugh them out of the room. Yet ALL of these Trump haters know they are supporting complete and total dishonesty. They don't use facts, but justify their support by saying "Trump is a liar, etc."

How do you look your kids in the eye and ask them to be good, honest people, when you know your entire life is now based on lying?


----------



## Jenga (Dec 10, 2018)

The problem is the media coupled with weak minds. If you watch CNN and MSNBC as your religion, then your beliefs are dictated by the vile and biased mouths that preach on that channel. Even if you are not a devout follower, you will be gradually indoctrinated into the fold. Most of the pure haters out there have been spoon fed on this stuff since at least a year prior to last election. They can easily deny the dishonesty since their "church" leaders do the same. TDS is just another label for blindly believing what you are told over and over without having the intellectual independence, fortitude and self-honesty to think objectively and decide for yourself. It's what always happens to weak minds when in the presence of an assumed authority.

Even the virus scare is producing some really insane behvior. I went to the grocery store yesterday. People are queued outside waiting for others to leave before entering. There iare hand wipes at the door, and signs saying to keep "social distancing" when within the store. So I'm in the fruit isle and I hear a woman coughing - unprotected - in a very husky phlegm from lungs kind of way. Over and over. I was shocked! Maybe a better sign and policy at the door would be: "Absolutiely no sick people allowed inside. If you are seen coughing or sneezing, you will immediately be expelled from the store." (I had a similar sign in my car while I was still driving pax.) So we are stuck with a silly and superficial "social distancing" requirement, yet those who are MOST capable of infecting others are allowed to roam freely.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Legalizeit0 said:


> I don't understand the people on the left. We are all Americans. If someone said to me, "You've got to be dishonest because the cause is important" I would laugh them out of the room. Yet ALL of these Trump haters know they are supporting complete and total dishonesty. They don't use facts, but justify their support by saying "Trump is a liar, etc."
> 
> How do you look your kids in the eye and ask them to be good, honest people, when you know your entire life is now based on lying?





Jenga said:


> The problem is the media coupled with weak minds. If you watch CNN and MSNBC as your religion, then your beliefs are dictated by the vile and biased mouths that preach on that channel. Even if you are not a devout follower, you will be gradually indoctrinated into the fold. Most of the pure haters out there have been spoon fed on this stuff since at least a year prior to last election. They can easily deny the dishonesty since their "church" leaders do the same. TDS is just another label for blindly believing what you are told over and over without having the intellectual independence, fortitude and self-honesty to think objectively and decide for yourself. It's what always happens to weak minds when in the presence of an assumed authority.
> 
> Even the virus scare is producing some really insane behvior. I went to the grocery store yesterday. People are queued outside waiting for others to leave before entering. There iare hand wipes at the door, and signs saying to keep "social distancing" when within the store. So I'm in the fruit isle and I hear a woman coughing - unprotected - in a very husky phlegm from lungs kind of way. Over and over. I was shocked! Maybe a better sign and policy at the door would be: "Absolutiely no sick people allowed inside. If you are seen coughing or sneezing, you will immediately be expelled from the store." (I had a similar sign in my car while I was still driving pax.) So we are stuck with a silly and superficial "social distancing" requirement, yet those who are MOST capable of infecting others are allowed to roam freely.


There are sick and/or passive aggressive people that will cough/sneeze/etc in the presence of others just for attention or to piss people off. There are people who do not care at all if others get sick.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

See what happens when you take the MSG out of chinese food.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

*Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus- &#128521;...*

Taboo subject &#128521;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

mbd said:


> *Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus- &#128521;...*


https://uberpeople.net/threads/covid-19-virus-wuhan-coronavirus.379072/post-5877214


waldowainthrop said:


> What kind of name is "Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus" anyway? His parents should have come up with something catchier like Waldo Wainthrop or Boutros Boutros-Ghali.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Way past time for Democrats to STFU.
Their bullshit has killed Americans.
And, they have the balls to blame Trump.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Legalizeit0 said:


> Yes Lou, The poster referred to A Fish tank cleaner that some idiot in Arizona decided to self prescribe, he died. It had nothing to do with the actual drug yet the poster tried to make it sound like the two were related.
> 
> And I'm not sure about your snide little comments of being a man child and blaming Obama, but it is what liberals usually do when they don't have any facts, the name call. You have a history of that on the site.
> 
> ...


But
His FISH TANK WAS " SPARKLING" !


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

From earlier, some people seem to suggest the man that drank the aquarium cleaner drank the same chemical as mentioned by Trump, but just at a larger dose. 

Trump was talking about anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine. This man drank chloroquine phosphate- a completely different chemical. Even if it was the same chemical, it was dumb as **** to drink it. I would investigate the wife, who "survived".


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> From earlier, some people seem to suggest the man that drank the aquarium cleaner drank the same chemical as mentioned by Trump, but just at a larger dose.
> 
> Trump was talking about anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine. This man drank chloroquine phosphate- a completely different chemical. Even if it was the same chemical, it was dumb as @@@@ to drink it. I would investigate the wife, who "survived".


She's nuts
Read the articles in link I posted.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> She's nuts
> Read the articles in link I posted.


Would you link it because I can only find a video that you posted.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Omega 3 said:


> Would you link it because I can only find a video that you posted.


Crazy Fish Tank Democrat, who killed her husband...

https://freebeacon.com/latest-news/...aner-was-prolific-donor-to-democratic-causes/
https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...death-with-fish-tank-cleaner-raises-eyebrows/

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244784343047954433
https://www.foxnews.com/politics/arizona-woman-fish-tank-cleaner-trump-democrat


----------



## Karen carpenter (Nov 7, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Crazy Fish Tank Democrat, who killed her husband...
> 
> https://freebeacon.com/latest-news/...aner-was-prolific-donor-to-democratic-causes/
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...death-with-fish-tank-cleaner-raises-eyebrows/
> ...


Murder most foul


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Crazy Fish Tank Democrat, who killed her husband...
> 
> https://freebeacon.com/latest-news/...aner-was-prolific-donor-to-democratic-causes/
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...death-with-fish-tank-cleaner-raises-eyebrows/
> ...


Thanks for the link. Wow.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)




----------

